# MOTW - Littleman



## Alison (Nov 28, 2006)

Ask away


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!

Are you really little?

Meet-upers will probably answer this before you.


----------



## Corry (Nov 28, 2006)

When are you inviting us over for another family dinner?  

Ya comin' to Dallas in January?  And don't give me that "I don't have any money" bull.  You've got a camera...go shoot portraits for money!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

woah... I'm MoTW... I always knew I was special...

at least that's what they told me on the short bus. :crazy:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> * Are you really little?*
> 
> Meet-upers will probably answer this before you.


Well, compared to my brothers... 

I am. :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> When are you inviting us over for another family dinner?
> 
> Ya comin' to Dallas in January?  And don't give me that "I don't have any money" bull.  You've got a camera...go shoot portraits for money!


well, since my family is here in San Antonio... and to have a "family dinner" you kinda have to have a "family"...  yeah.. just wouldn't work.


Am I coming to Dallas? 

Well... no.
I have to go to Florida soon so I need the money for that.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Nov 28, 2006)

b&w or color?

what/who is your favorite band/musician?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> b&w or color?
> 
> what/who is your favorite band/musician?


B&W  ///


Band... "Shane & Shane"


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 28, 2006)

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Coke or Pepsi?


Coke


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 28, 2006)

What part of florida you visiting? :O


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> What part of florida you visiting? :O


way up in the upper left corner... for a friend's wedding. 

Where are you at?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 28, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> *way up in the upper left corner*... for a friend's wedding.


that's Lower Alabama not Florida


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 28, 2006)

1) Have you taken any photography classes?

2) Who is your main influenced in photography?

3) What is your earliest memory of life?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 1) Have you taken any photography classes?


Yes, from a photographer friend here in town named Joe Webb.
I only took one class though.  (learned a lot)




			
				Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 2) Who is your main influenced in photography?


I don't really have any _one _influence...
I like a certain style, and anyone who photographs the same style is my influence.




			
				Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 3) What is your earliest memory of life?


My earliest memory in life is when my little brother was born... I was 3.

My older brothers made a huge fort out of blankets in the living room.  That's why I remember it.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> that's Lower Alabama not Florida


yeah, that's what she told me... 

I can't remember the name of the city for some reason... hmm  I think it starts with a 'c'


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2006)

What made you decide to start building guitars?  

How long did it take you to learn? 

How long does it take you to finish one?  

You you been practicing your violin, young man?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 29, 2006)

What's your most prized picture you've ever taken? (post it, maybe?)


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What made you decide to start building guitars?
> 
> How long did it take you to learn?
> 
> ...


I started building guitars because... well... I thought all the other guitars (under $4000) sucked.
So I decided to make them better, cheaper.


How long did it take us to learn?  Well... You're never done learning in a field such as this one.  But I've been building them for a few years.

It takes about 3 months to build one from start to finish.  Approx. 60 hours in all.

and yes, I have been practicing violin.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> What's your most prized picture you've ever taken? (post it, maybe?)









I love this photo... and I love the people in it.
so it's probably my most prized photo.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 29, 2006)

1) your favorite color?

2) favorite type of food?

3)  favorite Mexican border town? Why?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 1) your favorite color?
> 
> 2) favorite type of food?
> 
> 3)  favorite Mexican border town? Why?


Favorite color is Blue.

Tex-Mex is my favorite food.

and there's no such thing as a good Mexican Bordertown... 
My favorite city in Mexico is Guanajuato.  it's beautiful there. :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Nov 29, 2006)

how does it feel being MOTW?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> how does it feel being MOTW?


 I'm glad it happened... because there's NOTHING TO DO this week... 
Other than that I'm just waiting for y'all to ask more questions. 

so ask more questions!

make me go use my camera or something...


----------



## duncanp (Nov 29, 2006)

ok take a pic of your shoes


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 29, 2006)

will my bus be on time tomorrow?
how old were you when you were 7?
who is your favourite spammer on TPF?
who is your favourite photographer on TPF?
will I ever stop with these stupid questions?
ever thought about becoming a fully qualified Oyster sexer?
what should I put in the sandwich I'm about to make?
and what features should be on a camera that aren't?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

will my bus be on time tomorrow?  *is it ever?*
how old were you when you were 7?  *uhh... in my mind... 18*
who is your favourite spammer on TPF?  *bace (I'm going to regret saying that... I just know it.)*
who is your favourite photographer on TPF?  *emayd*
will I ever stop with these stupid questions?  *yep, I'm the only person who doesn't ever stop.*
ever thought about becoming a fully qualified Oyster sexer?  *I hate Oysters.*
what should I put in the sandwich I'm about to make?  *everything.*
and what features should be on a camera that aren't?  *auto ISO... where it knows what you're thinking you need. *


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 29, 2006)

what question would you like to be asked next?


----------



## duncanp (Nov 29, 2006)

what question will you answer next?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 29, 2006)

will duncanp ever catch me up in post counts?
other than TPF what other website do you visit everyday?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> ok take a pic of your shoes


 here's a snapshot of my Waterproof Bostonian pair.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> other than TPF what other website do you visit everyday?


 sorbera guitars, myspace, yahoo, drudge report.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

> will duncanp ever catch me up in post counts?


will you ever catch up to me?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> what question will you answer next?


not this one...


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2006)

I want you to take three different pictures of three different subjects from an unusual perspective.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> what question would you like to be asked next?


I would like to be asked whatever is on your mind.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 29, 2006)

whats on my mind?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I want you to take three different pictures of three different subjects from an unusual perspective.



1: My Computer.





2: measuring up the American Flag...





3: my neglected film camera


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> whats on my mind?


nothing anyone here wants to know.


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> nothing anyone here wants to know.



Not to mention, this is a family forum.  We have rules about such things.  




Lil'Chris....how 'bout a picture of your backyard...I never did get to see it when I was there.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Lil'Chris....how 'bout a picture of your backyard...I never did get to see it when I was there.


Part of it:






That's a little old... but it still looks the same except that right now the grass is all brown.


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 29, 2006)

What a great backyard.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my goodness your backyard is gigantic - and green!

What's your favourite hockey team? - though there may be a lack of ice that far south


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness your backyard is gigantic - and green!
> 
> * What's your favourite hockey team?* - though there may be a lack of ice that far south


Ice? you mean the stuff you put in drinks? 

Hockey isn't all that big around here... but my former youth pastor is from Calgary Canada... so I'll have to say their team... whatever team that may be...
Their logo is a big C with flames... 

-as you can see... we Texans are clueless about hockey-


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 29, 2006)

Eureka. Who would have guessed they are called the Calgary Flames?! Actually, not bad for remembering that.  I know just as much about baseball as Texans do hockey


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> *Oh my goodness your backyard is gigantic* - and green!
> 
> What's your favourite hockey team? - though there may be a lack of ice that far south


it's pretty small compared to most yards... 

remember... everything is bigger in Texas. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 29, 2006)

1) If you where to change your name what would you change it to?

2) Are you coming to the Alberta meetup?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 29, 2006)

will i get to 4000 post before next january


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 1) If you where to change your name what would you change it to?
> 
> 2) Are you coming to the Alberta meetup?



I like my name...

and no.

and yeah, you will make the post count


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> B&W ///
> 
> 
> Band... "Shane & Shane"


 
Good choice of music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, All-knowing Lil'Chris.....

Can you tell me when my headache that I've had all week is going to finally go away?  

And how many ibuprofen is too many in a week?  

Why does my liver hurt?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, All-knowing Lil'Chris.....
> 
> Can you tell me when my headache that I've had all week is going to finally go away?
> 
> ...


how do you know your liver hurts?  I wish I knew if my liver hurt! 

ibuprofen... I can't take that because it makes my nose bleed. 

and your headache will go away when you move to a warmer climate.


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> how do you know your liver hurts?  I wish I knew if my liver hurt!
> 
> ibuprofen... I can't take that because it makes my nose bleed.
> 
> and your headache will go away when you move to a warmer climate.



Pffft! You and Joe both tryin to get me to move to Texas.  I know that the whole state will be that much cooler with me in it, but I'm sorry...I can't just up and leave right now!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

that's not a question!!!

you're supposed to answer everything in this thread in the form of a question!

you know that! 


:lmao:


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Pffft! You and Joe both tryin to get me to move to Texas?  I know that the whole state will be that much cooler with me in it, but I'm sorry...I can't just up and leave right now!



There...fixed it.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> There...fixed it.


thank you.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

Would you guys make a bass? Say a five string... Through neck... Ebony (wow that would be heavy) so maybe Koa satin finish... maple fret board... smoked chrome hardware... the pick up name is escaping me for the moment, but what Ernie Ball uses on their basses... I want to say Humbuckers but I'm too lazy to look right now...


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

and oh yeah for under $100  j/k


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

What is your favorite Christmas tradition?  

What is your favorite Christmas memory? 

If you have your tree up already, take a picture for me.  

Being from Texas, snow isn't exactly abundant...have you ever been in a snowball fight?  

...*remembers you lived in Germany for a while, so I'm guessing ya probably have....answer anyway.  

If you could live anywhere else in the world, other than Texas or Germany, where would it be, and why?  

What is ONE thing I would be surprised to learn about you?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Would you guys make a bass? Say a five string... Through neck... Ebony (wow that would be heavy) so maybe Koa satin finish... maple fret board... smoked chrome hardware... the pick up name is escaping me for the moment, but what Ernie Ball uses on their basses... I want to say Humbuckers but I'm too lazy to look right now...


sure, we can do that... but if we make it out of ebony it will cost a TON and weigh even more!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

*What is your favorite Christmas tradition?   *Tradition sucks. haha

* What is your favorite Christmas memory?*  It happens almost every year...  When it gets cold and you have to start a fire to keep warm... it's even better if there's someone there with you, you love. :sillysmi:

* If you have your tree up already, take a picture for me. *   Nope, don't have the tree up yet. 

* Being from Texas, snow isn't exactly abundant...have you ever been in a snowball fight?   *only in Germany... but yes... all the time over there!

* If you could live anywhere else in the world, other than Texas or Germany, where would it be, and why?   *New Zealand, Kentucky, Ireland.  Because it's green in all those places. 

* What is ONE thing I would be surprised to learn about you?  *I'm not sure what you find surprising...


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> * What is ONE thing I would be surprised to learn about you?  *I'm not sure what you find surprising...



Try me.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> sure, we can do that... but if we make it out of ebony it will cost a TON and weigh even more!


 
Agreed... I went to look at some wood in the area a while back and ebony was running around $60 a board ft. I about cried... I don't know what it runs now about if the price of wood is still on the rise... 

I had a friend make his own guitar out of Aluminum... yeah... a concert later he was done with that... 

Have you ever concidered doing accoustic?


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

And by the way... I love your guitars... I'm not a electric guitar player but yours look amazing... and I'm assuming that they sound beautiful to.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 30, 2006)

What one word would best describes you?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Agreed... I went to look at some wood in the area a while back and ebony was running around $60 a board ft. I about cried... I don't know what it runs now about if the price of wood is still on the rise...
> 
> I had a friend make his own guitar out of Aluminum... yeah... a concert later he was done with that...
> 
> * Have you ever concidered doing accoustic?*


We are building our first acoustic right now... it's almost done actually... 

It's really amazing... we will probably have acoustic guitars be our main instrument. :thumbup:

Here's a gallery full of photos of it's building.
The most recient one's I JUST put up there... so that's what it looks like right now.

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f196/SorberaGuitars/D%20Acoustic/


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> What one word would best describes you?


weird.


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> weird.



That's not what I would have picked.  


What word do you think I would have picked? :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's not what I would have picked.
> 
> 
> * What word do you think I would have picked?* :mrgreen:


amazing.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

....AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH....


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


Ok, so list your 10 favorite smileys, from favorite to least favorite.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

Does that guitar have rosewood backing and ash front? It looks really good. I have always wanted to make a guitar, but I just don't have the money to do so...


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, so list your 10 favorite smileys, from favorite to least favorite.


:mrgreen:     layball:  :sillysmi:     :scratch:  :camera:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Does that guitar have rosewood backing and ash front? It looks really good. I have always wanted to make a guitar, but I just don't have the money to do so...


East Indian Rosewood/Sitka Spruce top.

Also, it takes a lot more than money to make a guitar...  trust me on that one...


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2006)

Sun Tea, Sweet Tea, Hot Tea, Lemon Tea, Green Tea, or some other Tea I didn't list?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 30, 2006)

who has the best Avatar?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sun Tea, Sweet Tea, Hot Tea, Lemon Tea, Green Tea, or some other Tea I didn't list?


Peppermint Tea.

gah... you didn't list mine!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> who has the best Avatar?


 Tuna! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 30, 2006)

Ever been to Maine?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 30, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Ever been to Maine?


you mean the big glove in the corner?

no.


----------



## panzershreck (Dec 1, 2006)

if you had wings and could fly by yourself (meaning no plane or otherwise)...

where would you go?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 1, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> if you had wings and could fly by yourself (meaning no plane or otherwise)...
> 
> where would you go?



I would go.... flying.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 3, 2006)

It has been decided that *YOU* are to pick the next avatar theme.

So whats the next avatar theme to be?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 3, 2006)

Have we had a "musical instrument" theme yet?

What do you think about that?


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 3, 2006)

sounds good to me!!   HAHAHAAHA get it? sounds good!

right then you just need to start a "avatar theme thread"


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 3, 2006)

done! :thumbup:


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 3, 2006)

Who do you predict as the next MOTW? Tomorrow a new one will arrive. This one certainly has been interesting though!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 3, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> *Who do you predict as the next MOTW?* Tomorrow a new one will arrive. This one certainly has been interesting though!


hopefully someone more interesting than me.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 3, 2006)

I just wanted to say that your guitars look absolutely beautiful.  If I was a guitarist, I'd certainly love to try one out.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 3, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that your guitars look absolutely beautiful.  If I was a guitarist, I'd certainly love to try one out.


Thank you sir.
I only wish I could take a photo that really shows the beauty of it.  The photos that are out there now don't show nearly how nice they look in person.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sure.  Photography can never fully do beauty justice, just as a recording can never show the beauty like a live performance.


----------



## noname (Dec 3, 2006)

Why is Missouri so much better than Texas???


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 4, 2006)

noname said:
			
		

> Why is Missouri so much better than Texas???


It's not.  The cold has frozen your brains just enough to make it so you THINK it is... but it really isn't... you're lying to yourself and you don't even know it! 

Poor thing... we feel for you...


----------

